# Small Talk



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Finally! *Some much deserved recognition for the *BRP SC18 *in the July issue of *RC Driver *magazine. On page 116 in their mini racing section called* Small Talk*, an article called "Picking the Right Micro, Part 1" they compared what they considered to be the three top micro cars; HPI's Micro Rs4, XRay M18, and BRP SC18. They ran the cars stock, as they come without hopups and with three different drivers. The SC18 dominated every run, beating the XRay by a lap and the RS4 by 4-5 laps. Probably no surprise to anyone here, but good to see some media pick up on it. Next, in part 2 they plan to lavish each car with aftermarket hopups and see how they fare then. I just hope they keep track of how much all those hopups cost when all is said & done.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Look closely at the BRP car. It looks like a v2 version to me. It would be nice if they were to get everything correct when they print stuff.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

After $1000's of dollars of hop-up's the SC-18 V2 will still DOMINATE... Only hop-up's for the V2 is the ball diff, and a Pro Mod motor!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Time will tell ,we will see if the powers that be can squew the outcome in their favor.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it was the V2 they are going to print some thing to straighten it out.


----------

